# Welches Notebook von IBM!



## puetz (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte mir jetzt demnächst ein Notebook von IBM holen aber die haben verschiedene Serien und in den Serien nochmal verschiedene Modelle.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand eins empfehlen! 

Thx schonmal!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Da ich mir demnächst auch ein IBM Notebook anschaffen werde, hab ich mich da schon ein wenig umgeschaut und muss sagen, dass mir die Notebooks der R51 Baureihe am meisten zusagen. Die X Serie ist zwar vom Gewicht und von der Leistung teilweise etwas besser gestellt, jedoch fehlt dann auch wieder standardmäßig ein optisches Laufwerk... (was man extra Nachkaufen muss), die T Serie ist leider sehr sehr teuer...(bietet aber auch was für's Geld)
http://www5.pc.ibm.com/de/products.nsf/topsellers?openagent&brand=ThinkPad&Series=ThinkPad+R+Series

Mir ist es jedoch zu teuer ein Notebook direkt bei IBM zu kaufen weshalb ich mich da nach Alternativen umgesehen hab und auch eine fand: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/index.php/notebooks/ibm
(auch wenn die Garantiebedingungen dort vielleicht nicht ganz so gut sind wie beim Kauf von IBM direkt (*), was man jedoch durch den teilweise außerordentlich günstigen Preis schon mal verkraften kann).
Ich werde mein Notebook auf jeden Fall dort kaufen, wird sich wahrscheinlich im Bereich von 1.7 GHz - 1GB RAM bewegen (wenn demnächst das entsprechende Angebot kommt).

Gruß Tom

Ps.: (*) hab gerade mal wieder nachgeschaut Garantien kann man aufstocken lassen...
Pps.: Nein ich bin bei keiner der beiden Firmen angestellt ;-)


----------



## BeaTBoxX (31. Januar 2005)

Ahh gutes Thema 

Auch ich moecht mir demnaechst ein neues IBM Notebook kaufen:

Wenn schon neu, dann moecht ich allerdings auch, dass es Spielemaessig ein BISSCHEN was leistet .
Damit komm ich zum Thema Grafikkarte:

hab 2 Typen gefunden:

Grafikkarte ATI Radeon 9000; 32 MB DDR RAM

Grafikkarte ATI Mobility FireGL T2 (AGP 4x); 128 MB DDR RAM

Rein speichermaessig klingt 2teres natuerlich interessanter.

Aber welche Chiptypen gibt es und welche sind im Vergleich wie gut ?
Kann mir da jemand von euch was dazu sagen? Speziell die beiden oder auch generell im Bezug auf Notebooks ?

Danke


Ich tendier übrigens auch zu R  Serie.. evtl T .. aber es ist schwierig, es lässt sich nicht wirklich abgrenzen welche Vor & Nachteile die jeweiligen Typen haben 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## fluessig (31. Januar 2005)

Über die Fire GL kann ich nichts sagen, aber die Radeon 9000 ist spieletechnisch schon ein alter Schuh.

Ich bin derzeit sehr begeistert von der Radeon 9700 mit 64 MB (läuft in einem Samsung P35 mit 1,5 GHz). NFSU2 läuft absolut fließend mit vielen Details. Etwa Leistungsgleich sind die Radeon x600 Chips und das ganze wird nur getoppt von der Radeon 9800 und x800. Bei Nvidia Chips kenn ich mich leider nicht so gut aus, aber wenn Geld eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen sollte, dann ist der 6800 sicher nicht verkehrt.

Studenten mit IBM Notebookwunsch könnte dieser Link interessieren:
http://www.nofost.de


----------



## BeaTBoxX (31. Januar 2005)

fluessig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Studenten mit IBM Notebookwunsch könnte dieser Link interessieren:
> http://www.nofost.de




Genau da wollte ich hin 

Übrigens scheint es IBM Thinkpads mit Geforce Graka garnicht zu geben ?! Oder täusch ich mich ? Ich finde immer nur Radeon Chips


----------



## fluessig (31. Januar 2005)

BeaTBoxX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Übrigens scheint es IBM Thinkpads mit Geforce Graka garnicht zu geben ?! Oder täusch ich mich ? Ich finde immer nur Radeon Chips



Ja ich glaube, dass IBM nicht die Spieler mit ihrem Angebot im Visier haben. Darum gibt es keine richtig guten 3D Chips im Sortiment.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (31. Januar 2005)

Hm.. naja mal sehen.
Kann mit dieser Fire GL irgendwre was anfangen?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (31. Januar 2005)

Schaut mal: 
Klingt doch schnuckelig 

```
Prozessor  	Intel Pentium M Prozessor mit 1700 MHz, 1MB L2 Cache
Front Side Bus 	400 MHz
Hauptspeicher 	512 MB 333 MHz DDR
Festplatte 	60 GB Festplatte ATA 100; 7200 U/min
Laufwerk 	DVD Multiburner II
Display 	15,0 Zoll (38,1 cm); FlexView TFT; 1600x1200 (UXGA)
Grafikkarte 	ATI Mobility FireGL T2 (AGP 4x); 128 MB DDR RAM
Kommunikation 	10/100/1000 LAN, IBM Mini PCI 802.11 a/b/g Wireless Lan, Infrarot, 56K Int. Modem, Bluetooth
Sound System 	Sound Blaster 16 kompatibel
Zeigegerät 	IBM UltraNav (Touchpad+TrackPoint)
Schnittstellen 	1 x Parallel, 2x USB 2.0-Ports, VGA, S-Video out, Infrarot, Kopfhörer, externes Mikrofon, RJ-11, RJ-45
Wechselschacht 	UltraBay Enhanced
PC Card Erweiterung 	2 x PCMCIA Typ II oder 1x Typ III
Stromversorgung 	Wechselstromadapter 110-240 V
Akku/Laufzeit 	LiIon Akku, bis zu ca. 5,9 h Betrieb
Betriebssystem 	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Abmessungen (BxTxH) 	332 x 269 x 40 mm
Gewicht 	ab 3,0 kg
Garantie 	3 Jahre Herstellergarantie (Akku 1 Jahr)
Sicherheitseinrichtungen 	IBM Embedded Security Subsystem 2.0
```


Link mit Bild


----------



## Riesling (9. Februar 2005)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Notebook - muß allerdings nicht IBM sein,
 dafür sollte es extrem leicht sein  - sehr guten Bildschirm haben  12"  und ansonsten
 nur für Standardanwendungen im Mobilen Einsatz geeignet sein.  
 Grafikanwendungen und Spiele sind kein Thema, dafür  W-Lan - Netzwerk und CD Rom sollte es haben. 

 Kann mir da jemand Tipps geben?


----------

